# Race Scoring Software



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

We are looking for a race scoring program-software for our club. I know there are some free programs out there. I downloaded RaceSail but it isn't easy to figure out. Something easy to use would be great.

Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Sailwave seems to be most often used. Seems easy enough to use.
sailing | Welcome to Sailwave | SailwaveSailwave | Sailing results and scoring software


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We switched to Sailwave when I was RC chair at our club and it has been great. The hardest part is training others to enter the finish data into the computer. They all seemed to disappear the second I got to the dock. It is easy to download, simple to set up for the races or series you want, and there is a forum for Q&A support if you have any questions.
The results are automatically tallied according to the point system or handicap system you want. If you put a laptop with wifi on the RC boat, they can be posted on the club website before the boat gets back to the dock. We could see no reason to pay for something else that we didn't think would be any easier to use, or more accurate.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Another vote for Sailwave.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Sailwave. It also has some nifty options when you right-click on things.

There's a Sailwave yahoo forum for help


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

JavaScore. Free, and its pretty good. No frills, no nonsense. Works for our Club


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

FWIW, over here we use this stuff:

TopYacht sail boat race results and handicapping software - AND -TES sailing One LIne Entry Software

It's used by most (all?) of the clubs around here, so every boat needs only a single log-in to enter any race and access results. Equally, we don't get a choice in the matter..

Data entry happens via laptop right on the finish line, so race results (and progressive results for big races) are available immediately.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

ANother vote for sailwave. switched the club I belonged to to it about 6 yrs ago, MOre complicated than a calculator and pencil, but overall, much simpler for MANY reasons.

Marty


----------

